# LCD flickering....



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

hi i have a question
why does a HD video when seen on monitor gives its true quality but when seen in LCD, it gives flickering and distorted pixels.
is there any solution for this?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi awaisagha :wave:

I assume you mean the little LCD-screen on your camera? I'm not sure whether it's the correct answer, but I suspect it's to do with the resolution, along with the camera's processor trying to 'interpret' the differences.

Videos are shot at a certain resolution, to be displayed at the appropriate format i.e. 'Wide-screen', 'Letter-box' and so on - Trying to show it at a different size on a tiny screen takes a lot of processing and not all cameras are up to the job. Also, the camera-screen is designed to be just a monitor to see what you're shooting and to quickly check that the playback is ok. 

Depending on your particular camera, there might be a setting to adjust the 'playback' rate i.e. my Fujifilm S2500HD has the option of viewing at either 30 or 60 frames-per-second on it's 3" screen, which makes a noticeable difference, whereas watching it through the viewfinder it makes no difference whatsoever.

Of course, that's just a 'guesstimate', there might well be a different reason that another member here can answer you with :laugh:


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Hi awaisagha :wave:
> 
> I assume you mean the little LCD-screen on your camera? I'm not sure whether it's the correct answer, but I suspect it's to do with the resolution, along with the camera's processor trying to 'interpret' the differences.
> 
> ...


no no, i meant that i have HD videos, and some blu-ray films,they are very brilliant on monitors,but same videos give distorted images on LCD panels,i mean desktop LCDs.
is there any way to overcome this?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aaaahh OK my apologies, I misunderstood your post. I thought you were referring to videos that you'd filmed on your own camera :laugh:

You'll need to post your question in the appropriate section of the forum, so you'll get the right folks to help. If you're using the Win-7 as under your name on the left, I recommend the 'Windows Vista/Windows 7 Support' - *Link*. 

It might be something simple, like setting your graphic-card to a different resolution for watching your videos, or installing the correct codecs to 'translate' your videos to your particular monitor - Video-work is an area I've never really explored :wink:


----------

